# Cheap, Portable Stereo



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Got an idea to do something just for parties, something portable and cheap. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=299-816
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-030
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-175

Those are the components I plan on using, now what cheap solution could I use for power? And also what type of design should I look into, to get some decent bass?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i built myself a boombox a while back, it gets pretty damn loud, sounds excellent and runs all day on 1 set of batteries 

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=271

http://www.shopdit.com/Sonic-Impact-15-watt-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-5066

plug your ipod in and jam


just build a box 

by the time you get done with multiple drivers and x overs i think cost is about the same doing it my way?

and the sound is EXCELLENT, LOUD, AND LASTS ALL DAY


----------

